# welp, no job for me anymore



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

yesterday we finished up all of the demolition on the job and now all of a sudden "i don't got anything for you". thats great, getting my final pay tomorrow. he's going to get an earful considering he told me this job would last threw the winter at least. if i did something wrong or didnt work hard enough shame on me however he's said i've been doing good so i can only assume he bs'd me when he was gonna have me work threw the winter. i'm gonna get the full story tomorrow, if he truely says he just doesnt need me and it's of no fault of my own then i'm going to be one pissed off guy. i have a mortgage to pay and bills just like everyone else.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

That's construction.
However, if he only had a few weeks and told you otherwise,thats a scumbag.


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

This whole situation sounded fishy from the start.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep, thats construction. I went through that scenario a few times in the 80's. After being on the other side of the fence. I'm allways straight with my guys on how much work I have. 

Unfortunately there's a lot of scumbags that are.........well scumbags.
I'd rather be straight out. Burning bridges works both ways.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mellison said:


> That's construction.
> However, if he only had a few weeks and told you otherwise,thats a scumbag.


when i met with him in september he had told me the job would last threw the winter. as i said, if i screwed up, shame on me, but i have been asking him and he's seem quite reluctant to give me any kind of feedback. hmm, possibly because he knew he'd be firing me once the demo was done? not to get all soft but i'm doing my best in this world that seems to only knock me back down once i start to get ahead. im sick of the same old story again and again. may as well just go get my gun and blow my head off. i know he wasnt happy with me monday as he came to me and the other kid working and said "dont be surprised when i fire you two for moving to slow you're pathetic". it was monday, i hadnt gotten to sleep until 2am due to a family emergency. long story short my mom had a bit of a mental breakdown so i went to her house for a little while. needless to say i hadnt slept very good once i did get home but i still show up to work half alseep. irregardless i stepped it up and started hustling because i was moving slow. he's going to get an earful from me tomorrow


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry about the news. That always stings for awhile. It never gets easier to hear that kind of news.
Sulk tonight, but start beating the bushes first thing in the morning.

It will get greater later!


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

freemason21 said:


> when i met with him in september he had told me the job would last threw the winter. as i said, if i screwed up, shame on me, but i have been asking him and he's seem quite reluctant to give me any kind of feedback. hmm, *possibly because he knew he'd be firing me once the demo was done*? not to get all soft but i'm doing my best in this world that seems to only knock me back down once i start to get ahead. im sick of the same old story again and again. may as well just go get my gun and blow my head off. i know he wasnt happy with me monday as he came to me and the other kid working and said "*dont be surprised when i fire you two for moving to slow you're pathetic*". it was monday, i hadnt gotten to sleep until 2am due to a family emergency. long story short my mom had a bit of a mental breakdown so i went to her house for a little while. needless to say i hadnt slept very good once i did get home but i still show up to work half alseep. irregardless i stepped it up and started hustling because i was moving slow. he's going to get an earful from me tomorrow


OK, scumbag it is.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

freemason21 said:


> when i met with him in september he had told me the job would last threw the winter. as i said, if i screwed up, shame on me, but i have been asking him and he's seem quite reluctant to give me any kind of feedback. hmm, possibly because he knew he'd be firing me once the demo was done? not to get all soft but i'm doing my best in this world that seems to only knock me back down once i start to get ahead. im sick of the same old story again and again. may as well just go get my gun and blow my head off. i know he wasnt happy with me monday as he came to me and the other kid working and said "dont be surprised when i fire you two for moving to slow you're pathetic". it was monday, i hadnt gotten to sleep until 2am due to a family emergency. long story short my mom had a bit of a mental breakdown so i went to her house for a little while. needless to say i hadnt slept very good once i did get home but i still show up to work half alseep. irregardless i stepped it up and started hustling because i was moving slow. he's going to get an earful from me tomorrow


Now that you have vented, calm down and think it through. If there is the slightest chance you may need him for anything in the future, let it go.

Gosh I hope you are eligible for unemployment.

Yes it was wrong of him to exaggerate about the quanity of work, but, it won't help anything to tell him off.:no:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

For whatever its worth, I feel for ya man. Try to keep your cool and talk to him calmy tomorrow. Explain the situation about your mom. regardless of what happens, take care of momma. You will have other jobs, but sounds like mom could use your help now.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Sorry about the news. That always stings for awhile. It never gets easier to hear that kind of news.
> Sulk tonight, but start beating the bushes first thing in the morning.
> 
> It will get greater later!


as much as i want to just say screw it, let the house go, let my bills pile up and take my gun and shoot myself, i know i cant. but this last year and a half have been pushing me. last year when i bought my house i got laid off the next day, then lost one of my best friends in afghanastan, broke my collar bone in 3 places, and had my heart broken. got a new job last spring, then he ran out of work. now this. its my entire life. but whatever, i keep going forward. its getting old and each blow like this it feels like i'm being pulled down even further then i had started with.

i guess the only good thing right now is my old boss didnt ever fire me. we are still on very good terms, he wants to hire me back once a few jobs he has lined up start.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Now that you have vented, calm down and think it through. If there is the slightest chance you may need him for anything in the future, let it go.
> 
> Gosh I hope you are eligible for unemployment.
> 
> Yes it was wrong of him to exaggerate about the quanity of work, but, it won't help anything to tell him off.:no:


 nvm


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

When he hired you he may have indeed had plenty of work, but it dried up, that happens to me all the time. I would advise against giving him a ration of 5h1t, it's always best to be gracious and diplomatic, no matter how you feel inside.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

If you're not one that can take the feasts and famines, construction is not for you. What's the sense in chewing the guy out? What's it going to change? Time that could have been spent pursing something else will have been wasted.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

You will probably find out that the boss has to hire one of his relatives (an inlaw?) & he is just looking for an excuse to drop you. Everyone knows when they are doing a good job or not. One bad day is never a make or break, unless your boss is an idiot. Good luck.
Steve



freemason21 said:


> yesterday we finished up all of the demolition on the job and now all of a sudden "i don't got anything for you". thats great, getting my final pay tomorrow. he's going to get an earful considering he told me this job would last threw the winter at least. if i did something wrong or didnt work hard enough shame on me however he's said i've been doing good so i can only assume he bs'd me when he was gonna have me work threw the winter. i'm gonna get the full story tomorrow, if he truely says he just doesnt need me and it's of no fault of my own then i'm going to be one pissed off guy. i have a mortgage to pay and bills just like everyone else.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

freemason21 said:


> nope, he paid me cash. i've still been able to collect from the last job i had that was on the books. its running out in the next month i think. to be completely honest i was probably going to quit once the last guy i worked for picked up again. this dude is a prick and has a serious attitude problem. i have no future plans of ever speaking to him again or working for him. he's gonna know just how i feel tomorrow and i cant wait.


You are probably good on the unemployment for awhile. Our congress and president have increased it twice this year.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> yesterday we finished up all of the demolition on the job and now all of a sudden "i don't got anything for you". thats great, getting my final pay tomorrow. he's going to get an earful considering he told me this job would last threw the winter at least. if i did something wrong or didnt work hard enough shame on me however he's said i've been doing good so i can only assume he bs'd me when he was gonna have me work threw the winter. i'm gonna get the full story tomorrow, if he truely says he just doesnt need me and it's of no fault of my own then i'm going to be one pissed off guy. i have a mortgage to pay and bills just like everyone else.


 :whistling


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Darwin said:


> :whistling


 :whistling


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahren said:


> If you're not one that can take the feasts and famines, construction is not for you. What's the sense in chewing the guy out? What's it going to change? Time that could have been spent pursing something else will have been wasted.


 i can deal with things slowing down. the guy told me he had work threw the winter. nothing i can do about it. im pissed off, and i'd love to break his legs but whatever its not going to fix it. im gonna go get my tools and get my pay and tell him "you told me you had work threw the winter." and leave. my last boss has 4 jobs lined up and i want to go work for him again and he wants to have me back.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

he may have had work thru the winter but like zinsco said work can vanish without a trace with no fault of the bosses put yourself in your bosses shoes--as a business owner i get paid first no offense


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

ampman said:


> he may have had work thru the winter but like zinsco said work can vanish without a trace with no fault of the bosses put yourself in your bosses shoes--as a business owner i get paid first no offense


 we are only on one job. we demo'd the whole interior, added a 2nd floor dormer, and i guess he's adding front dormers as well. this one job is lasting threw the winter. i can only assume he wanted me there for demolition since he has gotten rid of me now that its all done


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah that's where it got to me too. But lets's give him a little breathing room tonight.

He's angry and seems to be in crisis now. Let's hope he doesn't regret his posts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think many of us have been there done that.

Time to stop bitching and put that energy towards lifting your ass out of the chair and finding another job.:thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I think many of us have been there done that.
> 
> Time to stop bitching and put that energy towards lifting your ass out of the chair and finding another job.:thumbsup:


True-and Inner you hit 600!arty:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I hate the way trades people milk unemployment while doing side and cash work. Where do these guys think Unemployment money comes from? Next they will be posting about how they should be making more money, but they just made it more expensive for an employer to hire them or someone else by increasing overhead. Doing side work while collecting unemployment (with out reporting the income) is stealing plain and simple from the government and the employer. Doing the work for unreported cash reflects poorly on you and the contractor both.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

is this contractor's talk or disgruntled employee talk?

id rather help a homeowner on here


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

IHI said:


> That's why i'll never be filthy rich...i make sure the help gets paid first, personally i like the security of being able to pick up the phone and knowing hands are willing to drop what they're doing when i call to bail me out. I've read far too many stories, heard from buddies far too many times getting screwed over out of their money, i've been on that end back when i was a sub...so i've always taken great pride in being the guy that other's can truely count on...does'nt always leave me in the best financial state, but word spreads too fast round here bout bad GC's and who NOT to work for/deal with.


 i never said i would screw someone to get my pay first ,i have let poeple go in the past with good severence pay, but when there is no work or very little what can you do


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

You probably won't ever know for certain what the real reason you are being let go is. Could be a work slow down, could be he has to hire his bro in law, could be something else. The only thing that is certain is that things change in business all the time and that your boss is looking out for himself. You need to look out for yourself and develop relationships with others so you stay working and busy. 
Good Luck


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

This whole thing smells. As an owner of an above board company meeting payroll, taxes, insurance etc I got no sympathy. Working for cash, milking an honest unemployment system that a previous employer paid into, then complaining when you wern't dealth with " fairly". Hell you started this job on a lie and it looks like its gonna end on one too. What goes around.......


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Now that you have vented, calm down and think it through. If there is the slightest chance you may need him for anything in the future, let it go.
> 
> *Gosh I hope you are eligible for unemployment*.
> 
> Yes it was wrong of him to exaggerate about the quanity of work, but, it won't help anything to tell him off.:no:


 


freemason21 said:


> *nope, he paid me cash. i've still been able to collect from the last job i had that was on the books. its running out in the next month i think.* to be completely honest i was probably going to quit once the last guy i worked for picked up again. this dude is a prick and has a serious attitude problem. i have no future plans of ever speaking to him again or working for him. he's gonna know just how i feel tomorrow and i cant wait.


 
It seems as though you are both scumbags, you are collecting unemployment from another job while you are orking for cash, and were going to bail on the guy anyway, it sounds like you got exactly what you deserved.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I have always felt that being a good carpenter that works for others is very similar to being a self employed contractor.

The good ones work as hard at networking as any contractor to ensure employment. They have friends and prior coworkers networking for them. In essence they have plenty of clientele to draw from when their current employer hits a hole in the schedule.

Here comes the tough love part young man;

Suck it up Bub, there are no guarantees in this business. You need to get your act together and figure out a way to hire on with someone that needs you and will take you under their wing. Stop complaining, no one wants a complainer.

As far as the double dip into Uncle Sam's purse goes, I think that is bad money carma. What goes around comes around kinda thing. Most of us here don't have any government program to draw from when we are out of work either, so the lack of sympathy in those regards is not a surprise to me.

I hope your day goes well for you today. We all hope you find what it is you are looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

go dart said:


> This whole thing smells. As an owner of an above board company meeting payroll, taxes, insurance etc I got no sympathy. Working for cash, milking an honest unemployment system that a previous employer paid into, then complaining when you wern't dealth with " fairly". Hell you started this job on a lie and it looks like its gonna end on one too. What goes around.......


This post (and mine and others) might be difficult for you to to swallow right now. But those last two sentences above bear some serious contemplation.

There's an old saying "If you stand for nothing, you will fall for anything."

When you take away our fancy trucks, our big boats, and our expensive houses... we all stand as just naked carpenters. There has to be more to us than what we own if we are to be truly viewed as men of any virtue.

But it has to begin somewhere. Certain absolute decisions have to be made, understood, and stood upon as a foundation of who we are. Otherwise, we are little more than reactionary pawns in someone else's chess game.

Not to turn anyone off with Biblical references, but one thing stands out as a difficult concept to grasp in that book. And that is when the most definitive and absolute power in this universe says bluntly, "I AM !".

We should also be able to say that. 
"I AM... honest."
"I AM... dependable."
"I AM... trustworthy."
....... and on and on.

It is a pitiful state to find yourself in when all you can say is "I AM... __________ (you fill in the blank)... as long as everything goes my way.......... as long as people treat me right..... as long as ___________ (and again, you fill in this blank too)."

Right now, and also as reflected in some of your previous posts, you are allowing yourself to be at the whim of any ill wind that happens to blow your way. The world and present circumstances are dictating your thoughts and actions. This is not the way we are wired to function.

Yes, that gun (whether you do have one or not) can begin to look like a very inviting way out. IF......... there is nothing deeper to who you are. IF you stand for nothing. IF you are willing to relinquish the many, many choices you have in life to someone or something else.

What do you want to stand for? What kind of man do you want others to say you are? When asked, what can you honestly answer by saying......... "I AM... _________ !"?

It's got to be more than "unemployed", "tired", "weak", "alone", "afraid", "lost".

And billy goats do not belong in this conversation....."But, but, but, but" just doesn't cut it. This kind of thinking has to become a part of your inner strength that helps you resist the kind of thinking your recent posts have reflected.

I hope you will take some long hours to think about this. You're facing an opportunity for growth here. Use it wisely. Don't just let it slip away in a whimper.


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that freemason. Sucks with winter coming and all. You may have to think about taking a 9-5 (if you can find one) to get you through the winter. Once spring breaks it will get busy again. Not to mention another year of this BS economy down the tubes. Good luck bra....


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

willie, very insightful. to the guys disapproving of me, its fine. im not here to please you, i understand its not right but it is what it is. to the guys with kind words thanks. im gonna be able to go back with my old boss in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Willie T said:


> Some guys believe the avatar you use means something.
> 
> 
> I am thinking the same thing. Buck up son and live by the Square. You know better and you also know that there are those that will help if you but ask.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

BTW. You may not have read enough of my other posts to know this, but I have a volunteer "side job". One I consider far more important than any of the multi-million dollar projects I guided.

I help a local psychologist facilitate behavioral modification classes for ex-felons, accused offenders awaiting trial, and a host of assorted scared and disoriented people anywhere in between those two extremes. I tell you this to let you know that what you are experiencing is not singularly unique. I've been handed guns, pills, and just about any kind of suicide implement you can name. No one really wants to go that route. They usually have just not been able to see any other. That is a part of what I (and dozens of others in our area) do. We offer other paths.

It's not a big deal, but it does make a difference in some lives. We each stand for something we feel is important, and we try to show others they can too. It's about a lot more than just what we may see in front of us right at the moment. You are who you are, not what you have.

That is really something I think you could benefit from by pondering it for awhile.............. You are who you are, not what you have.

And.............. nothing can ever be considered to have been "pondered upon" if we only devote a whole twelve seconds to it. These kinds of things deserve to be brought up again and again in our thoughts for days on end to really do us any good.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Willie T said:


> This post (and mine and others) might be difficult for you to to swallow right now. But those last two sentences above bear some serious contemplation.
> 
> There's an old saying "If you stand for nothing, you will fall for anything."
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post Willie. We ALL need to be reminded now and then :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

freemason21 said:


> willie, very insightful. to the guys disapproving of me, its fine. im not here to please you, i understand its not right but it is what it is. to the guys with kind words thanks. im gonna be able to go back with my old boss in a couple weeks or so.


I would like to be crystal clear about this one thing; 

I am not in disapproval of you. I disagree with some your actions. There is a huge difference.

I love Willy's post. This is an opportunity for you to grow.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> I would like to be crystal clear about this one thing;
> 
> I am not in disapproval of you. I disagree with some your actions. There is a huge difference.
> 
> I love Willy's post. This is an opportunity for you to grow.


This is an important point for you to get hold of. Not one single man here knows you personally. Not one. So they cannot possibly approve of, or disapprove of you.

But.......... And this is a big BILLYGOAT "but". They can and do weigh what you say against what they, themselves, stand for and believe. You know it's probably not lining up to their comfort or understanding. You're just reading responses to that. Nothing more. The choice to personalize it is yours alone.

Take that choice, and own it. Make it yours. And determine to do what you feel is right about it.

I once had a girlfriend that contracted MS. I was down in the mouth about it for weeks. One day one of my teachers asked me what was wrong. I said I was worried about Leslie. Her reply was "Are you STILL fretting over that?"

She went to the board, and wrote:
" TO BE HAPPY, JUST FORGET ABOUT *YOU*! "

I've never forgotten her words.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

freemason21 said:


> willie, very insightful. to the guys disapproving of me, its fine. im not here to please you, i understand its not right but it is what it is. to the guys with kind words thanks. im gonna be able to go back with my old boss in a couple weeks or so.


After you've been around (life and this industry) you probably won't have such a chip on your shoulder when it comes to others viewpoints about what you're doing. 

If not, it will probably be the least of your worries in a life filled with disappointment after disappointment, wondering why _you're_ always getting "screwed over".

I hope you can make the best of the situation, but you have to realize what you sound like on here amongst a lot of people who have worked hard for years and years, but that will only come with some more experience and maturity.

Hopefully you've learned what a lot of us were saying on your other thread about this industry being full of situations just like you've now run into and not be too naive in the future regarding "sure things"...because this shiite happens all the times, be it with honest guys who've lost projects or scumbags who just plain bs you.

Hope things work out, but don't blame the world, just keep working at getting better dealing with what it throws at you.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> Willie T said:
> 
> 
> > Some guys believe the avatar you use means something.
> ...


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

I know that accepting cash and drawing unemployment may not be the most ethical thing to do. But to me most of this blame lies on the person paying the cash. If I don't have work for my employees and they are laid off, they try to work for cash and some one is willing to pay them, then so be it. It may ultimately drive up my UI rate but it seems I have failed the employee by not providing work. Assuming it is an employee that was for released for lack of work. If the employee was released for other unacceptable reasons then the previous employer can petition and refuse his or hers unemployment.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

izzy said:


> I know that accepting cash and drawing unemployment may not be the most ethical thing to do.* But to me most of this blame lies on the person paying the cash.* If I don't have work for my employees and they are laid off, they try to work for cash and some one is willing to pay them, then so be it. It may ultimately drive up my UI rate but it seems I have failed the employee by not providing work. Assuming it is an employee that was for released for lack of work. If the employee was released for other unacceptable reasons then the previous employer can petition and refuse his or hers unemployment.


:blink: You _can_ claim cash as income too...you do know that, right? :blink:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

J F said:


> :blink: You _can_ claim cash as income too...you do know that, right? :blink:


 Accord to UI regs, you MUST claim all monies recieved. Anything not declared makes you inelligable for further UC and you must repay any UC payments recieved when you recieved these monies. Otherwise its known as fraud!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

that was my point, izzy seems to think that it's not 21's fault...he just go paid in cash, so it doesn't count :blink:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

J F said:


> that was my point, izzy seems to think that it's not 21's fault...he just go paid in cash, so it doesn't count :blink:


 Reiteration of your post JF. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, now I'm agreeing with you agreeing with me....your turn :laughing:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

this thread has definitely taught me something. i went and picked up my tools and i'll be getting my final pay tomorrow. i'm not feeling so angry anymore but it does suck losing a job you thought you had for a while. whatever the case is i didnt give him any crap and took your guys advice. i walked in, grabbed my tools, shook his hand and left. i'll do the same tomorrow when i get my pay.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

good job, now go kick somebody's cat and you'll really feel better :laughing:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

J F said:


> good job, now go kick somebody's cat and you'll really feel better :laughing:


 im gonna head down to the shooting range fire a few from da 9. possibly take a picture of my boss down for a target


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> this thread has definitely taught me something. i went and picked up my tools and i'll be getting my final pay tomorrow. i'm not feeling so angry anymore but it does suck losing a job you thought you had for a while. whatever the case is i didnt give him any crap and took your guys advice. i walked in, grabbed my tools, shook his hand and left. i'll do the same tomorrow when i get my pay.


Well played. The handshake was good too. That was the classy way to do it:thumbsup:


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> im gonna head down to the shooting range fire a few from da 9. possibly take a picture of my boss down for a target


Still don't understand why you are pizzed at him....you was gonna shaft him a couple of weeks anyways.:whistling


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

21 said:


> i'm not feeling so angry anymore but it does suck losing a job you thought you had for a while. whatever the case is i didnt give him any crap and took your guys advice. i walked in, grabbed my tools, shook his hand and left. i'll do the same tomorrow when i get my pay


You may have unknowingly stumbled upon one of the basic premises of what we teach in our classes: Learning how to lessen the intensity of your emotional responses. :thumbsup:

Another neat saying that goes along with it... *"Let your emotions subside, then decide."*


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Still don't understand why you are pizzed at him....you was gonna shaft him a couple of weeks anyways.:whistling


 well i realize my anger was not really directed at him versus the situation. i'm mad i lost the job, and that he bs'd me about work throughout the winter. i was never going to shaft him, i would of given him a notice if he wanted one. thinking with a cleared head, i really do not care that much. i hated working for him, i thought the guy was a prick from day 1, and i couldnt wait to quit. an hour before he called me to tell me he didnt need me anymore i was talking to my friend about finding a new job. so, i guess i got what i wanted.


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

J F said:


> :blink: You _can_ claim cash as income too...you do know that, right? :blink:


 Yes, I did thanks for the in-site. Most of the time cash means tax exempt "under the table". Contractor doesn't count him as an employee to save on his tax burden. And if he claims to 1099 him but treats him as an employee that's illegal as well. But to answer your question I assume both parties are acting illegally.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> well i realize my anger was not really directed at him versus the situation. i'm mad i lost the job, and that he bs'd me about work throughout the winter. i was never going to shaft him, i would of given him a notice if he wanted one.


I won't go into the rights wrongs or whatever of the whole thread.but I will agree that boses hold the upper hand in that some will lie to get you to stay on untill they have used you up. 

RARELY do they give notice of canning you but expect that you notify with a standard 2 weeks if you're leaving.

Be glad you have work lined up before you got released MANY MANY others haven't had that lick.

As to the rest of your actions you did what you had to do in your mind as far as what you did with reporting/not reporting income and doing what you thought best to save your self. 

BUT be WELL advised that if(WHEN) it comes back to bite you in the rump YOU and ONLY you are to be held accountable.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

izzy, thanks for the "insight" :thumbsup:k
































just bustin' balls :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now pay back unemployment and the taxes on the cash you collected:thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I totally disagree with you. You whine and complain. You make excuses. You worry about paying your bills but you take your 'toy' to the shooting range to relieve some anger? Grow up. Life is tough. Only the strong survive.

There, now grow up and let go of mommy's apron strings. You can do it...:whistling


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> im gonna head down to the shooting range fire a few from da 9. possibly take a picture of my boss down for a target


 
You should be heading down to the unemployment office and telling them you need to change your previous reporting,..That you lied, and you really did have some income when you reported other wise,..........

POS


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

How can a* "responsible" person*, who is *unemployed, and worry about paying bill & short of money$$*.. *BUT STILL enjoy other hobby* like shooting, etc.. like nothing happened??.. is way beyond my comprehension!?? (kiddie attitude?) :whistling .. unless he is still getting free money$ source somewhere else??


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

Man, Willie where were you 30 years back? I could'a used your advise! LOL

Freemason, take that angry energy and say "I'm be best g-darned carpenter in this state" confidence! people smell desperation (ever tried to pick up a chick in a bar?) 

be confident! not arrogant. Believe me, good things will happen!

I am not going to bore you with my life- just say that "been there done that" 

and changed it. and I'm way the heck over 50. attitude is everything!

keep us posted, I"d like to hear if you get a good job.


Laurie.

BTW: GC who laid me off last december? one of the foremen just tossed me a really sweet job last week (stair railing/baluster)- I made almost 2k - not a lot of money I know, but its a big one to me. I didn't burn that bridge on handshake day- I sure wanted to! keeping calm just made me money.


www.lauriescustomfinishing.ca


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It is expensive as hell to shoot, at least for me anyway....ammo's been expensive as hell for the last 12-18 months, and range time isn't cheap either. :no:

But it IS stress relieving :laughing: , just expensive. Better than him using the pistola on himself or his boss though.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

J F said:


> It is expensive as hell to shoot, at least for me anyway....ammo's been expensive as hell for the last 12-18 months, and range time isn't cheap either. :no:
> 
> But it IS stress relieving :laughing: , just expensive. Better than him using the pistola on himself or his boss though.


2X on that the only thing I shot in the last few years is my paintball gun. 

My other toys cost 2 much.:sad: :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I used to go a couple of times a month, but with my hand surgeries this year, not since feb. or so....and now it _is_ too damn expensive.

I've got about 1,500 rounds of .40 and 9mm, but they seem too valuable to waste right now. :blink:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

J F said:


> It is expensive as hell to shoot, at least for me anyway....ammo's been expensive as hell for the last 12-18 months, and range time isn't cheap either. :no:
> 
> But it IS stress relieving :laughing: , just expensive. Better than him using the pistola on himself or his boss though.


 i have a key to a range at the town. 25 dollars for the year and a box of ammo is 15 bucks.

also, i went to get my pay today, he was being a huge prick. not sure what his problem is but im glad im not working for him. when i walked into the house he was yelling at the other guy working and i thought to myself "glad i dont have to put up with that".


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> i have a key to a range at the town. 25 dollars for the year and a box of ammo is 15 bucks.
> 
> also, i went to get my pay today, he was being a huge prick. not sure what his problem is but im glad im not working for him. when i walked into the house he was yelling at the other guy working and i thought to myself "glad i dont have to put up with that".


Did you get paid?


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Did you get paid?


 yup, i got paid :thumbup:. i shook his hand, said thanks and went on my way. no need for me to let my anger over come me like it would of in the past. i walked in with a smile on my face while he looked angry and miserable as usual. i lost a job and it wont be the last time either so i'll just move on. as i said my last boss wants to take me back, i liked working there so i think this is for the better.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

sounds like you were the better man :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

It turned out good for you then. I'm glad about that.
Do read through the posters opinions of the unemployment thing. It kind of bugged me too.
Good luck and I'll see you on the forum!


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> It turned out good for you then. I'm glad about that.
> Do read through the posters opinions of the unemployment thing. It kind of bugged me too.
> Good luck and I'll see you on the forum!


 heres the thing. UI gave me a certain dollar amount. i only worked for this guy for 3 or 4weeks, i would of still got the money just at a later date and not during the weeks i was with this guy. its not like i've been scamming the state or something. it was 3 or 4 weeks guys please cut me some slack.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Although we all know there are some people who will always revel in rubbing our faces in anything we reveal, I think most of the people here have been pointing out this *PAST* character flaw for your own benefit.

Every man and woman on this board has done things in their past that they wish they could take back.

You've seen by now that the course of action you chose wasn't looked upon as the most noble. But what's done, is done. The point is whether or not YOU feel this is one of those things you choose (want) to avoid doing in the future.

There are going to continue to be posts here making comments about the UI and the Cash aspects of this last employment. Some will hit this thread because someone didn't read far enough to see that is has been beat to death, and................ You get it now. Others will be posted just because someone HAS to make their point of view known. And, of course we all know that a fair sprinkling of A$$holes love to kick at anyone they can get away doing it to. They will always haunt anonymous forums.

In my opinion, and I'm sure in the opinions of most *men* here, you've done your explaining. We all gain little by continuing to look rearward with personal agendas and negative motives. Just try to settle in your own mind if these types of actions are gone or just shelved for the time being. And that is your business only. Not ours. You need not explain nor excuse any further.

By the way. You can click on that #91 in the upper right hand corner of this post, then simply copy the address to it from your browser's toolbar window into your reply to anyone who, with no positive or redeeming point, thinks they need to take this subject farther in future posts. It will bring them straight to this very post you're reading now. I will probably enjoy answering their comments about my expressed opinions.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

By the way again........ just for kicks and grins.... At shooting ranges in Massachusetts, it is illegal to shoot at targets depicting a human -- whether as a figure, effigy or a silhouette -- unless you're a public safety officer performing official duties. Military can get away with it too, but the rest of us have to imagine that we see our boss' face out there. :w00t: 

(General Laws of Massachesetts, PART I. ADMINISTRATION OF THE GOVERNMENT
TITLE XX. PUBLIC SAFETY AND GOOD ORDER
Chapter 140: Section 131. Licenses to carry firearms; Class A and B; conditions and restrictions)


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

freemason21 said:


> .......i shook his hand, said thanks and went on my way. no need for me to let my anger over come me like it would of in the past. i walked in with a smile on my face while he looked angry and miserable as usual.....


:thumbsup:

Much better than kicking his a$$. 

You'll get on top of things soon enough, stick with it. 

I hope you find some work between now and when your old boss needs you back.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> when i met with him in september he had told me the job would last threw the winter. as i said, if i screwed up, shame on me, but i have been asking him and he's seem quite reluctant to give me any kind of feedback. hmm, possibly because he knew he'd be firing me once the demo was done? not to get all soft but i'm doing my best in this world that seems to only knock me back down once i start to get ahead. im sick of the same old story again and again. may as well just go get my gun and blow my head off. i know he wasnt happy with me monday as he came to me and the other kid working and said "dont be surprised when i fire you two for moving to slow you're pathetic". it was monday, i hadnt gotten to sleep until 2am due to a family emergency. long story short my mom had a bit of a mental breakdown so i went to her house for a little while. needless to say i hadnt slept very good once i did get home but i still show up to work half alseep. irregardless i stepped it up and started hustling because i was moving slow. he's going to get an earful from me tomorrow


I always hated to fire people but from what you wrote and from reading between the lines, I wouldn't have a problem giving you the boot.
I wish you well though. You jsut got a lot of learning to do.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Some guys believe the avatar you use means something.
> 
> ADDITIONAL EDIT: And from your PM to me, I think you do too. I just feel like perhaps you're forgetting it a little right now.


I was wondering about that. I was never a Mason although I was invited several times to attend meetings. Just never wanted to be invovled.
The men who invited me were good men too.
Both of them told me they took care of each other. That's a good thing. No problem with that whatsoever. Churches could learn some stuff from Masons.
But I was wondering if you all take care of someone who is admitting to cheating.
If someone is on unemployment and has a chance to pick up a few extra dollars on the side I don't have a problem. You have to take care of your family.
But for someone to work full time while collecting is sort of pushing it, Isn't it? 
You're not only taking money that doesn't belong to you, you're lieing to get it. 
He could go to prison if he's caught.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

CharlesD said:


> I was wondering about that. I was never a Mason although I was invited several times to attend meetings. Just never wanted to be invovled.
> The men who invited me were good men too.
> Both of them told me they took care of each other. That's a good thing. No problem with that whatsoever. Churches could learn some stuff from Masons.
> But I was wondering if you all take care of someone who is admitting to cheating.
> ...


The "help" can range from moral support, all the way to judicial representation. But when more serious matters are involved, it is often a one-time offer. The attitude is often (but not always) that a brother will be helped, but then he is out.

This is something you could learn more about by talking to men in your hometown whom you know to be Masons.

Much of this, despite most of my family being Masons or Shriners, is why I do not walk in mason's shoes. And even have a hard time with most churches. Never have liked shooting your own wounded. But that's just a personal view of mine.

Like they say: (and this applies to all of us in many situations) "If you find a perfect church (or any organization)...... don't join it, because you'll ruin it."


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> I would like to be crystal clear about this one thing;
> 
> I am not in disapproval of you. I disagree with some your actions. There is a huge difference.
> 
> I love Willy's post. This is an opportunity for you to grow.


Or as we say in Christian circles. Hate the sin but love the sinner.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

J F said:


> I used to go a couple of times a month, but with my hand surgeries this year, not since feb. or so....and now it _is_ too damn expensive.
> 
> I've got about 1,500 rounds of .40 and 9mm, but they seem too valuable to waste right now. :blink:


Save the ammo. We're probably going to need it to protect our selves and families in a few years.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

that and lots of canned beans :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

approve or not just remember this the next time a customer says they found someone cheaper:sad:

i just feel this kind of thing sorta cheapens this forum
i thought this place was for legitimate trades people, jmo


----------

